# Sleeping arrangements!



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi 
Was wondering how everyone with young pups are coping with night times? Ruby is 11 weeks and will go into her crate but wakes us up twice through the night for the loo. Does anyone know how long it takes before theyre "dry" at night? Shes in a crate in the kitchen at the moment. 

Would be very interested to see how others are getting on!
Thanks June


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

we are now doing very well with the crate at night, no crying on going to bed, just a whimper when she needs to pee in the night. Sometimes she even takes herself to bed without us putting her in there  Peanut is 11 weeks on the dot and has about 4 times now gone from 11pm to 6.30am without a wee break, so hopefully it wont be long before she is dry all the time at night. 

Have you had any nights through yet?? 

She is also starting to sleep in there during the day now and this morning on returning from work I had a bath and put her in the crate for the duration. She cried for 5 mins then settled down which was a first. I do think that each pup will be slightly different but 11/12 weeks seems to be a common settling down age.

Regards,


Graham


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We got Dexter at 8 weeks and the first two nights we put him in the crate in a spare bedroom. He wailed the whole night through! In fact he wailed so much on the third day he couldn't even bark because he was too hoarse.

That night we moved the crate into our bedroom next to the bed and he has been sleeping the whole night through ever since. We've been on the road in our RV the last three months and he has been great. When we get back home in a week or so we're going to try letting him sleep on a dog bed next to our bed like our other dog does. He's getting a little big for the crate anyhow.

This may not work for you but it surely saved our sanity!!!


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

We have our crate in our kitchen ... at first we had it sectioned off, and Weber would definitely whine/cry, but not all night. He did whine at about 1 am every morning to go out, and I'd let him out.

I had to leave to go home and the husband was in charge of him. At that point Weber was right around 10/11 weeks ... he would just ignore him when he whined at 1 am, and guess what ... there was never an accident ... they'll learn, but if you keep waking up with them, they'll continue to do it ... so test it, see what happens.

We finally opened up the crate to the full capacity, at first we only had some towels in their and Weber would whine in the morning for us to get up and feed him (about 4:30 AM). We went and bought a big pillow for him filled with cedar chips ... he LOVES it ... he's been sleeping from about 10 pm to 7:00 am, I have to wake him up! And he goes in there throughout the day and sleeps with the door open...

Just some ideas


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

We got our puppy at 7 weeks old and he's been sleeping in his crate through the night from about 9 weeks..he would've been sleeping through the night probably since we first got him but mommy made a boo boo and let him have all the water he wanted till about 10pm! When I started taking it up at around 8 he'd go to the bathroom once after that before we went to sleep and would sleep till morning..he jumps up with the alarm clock every morning at 6:30 ready to go though! even on the weekends when there is no alarm clock! lol 

I have to say he absolutely hates the crate though..at night he's ok most of the time (cause he's exhausted and doesn't realize i put him in there lol)he only stays quiet when we put a blanket on top and cover it, but when we put him in there to go to the store he makes such a rukus that he kicks the bottom tray out..I honestly think it's because he doesn't like being alone..his sister ( our other dog) is left out of her crate at all times and he likes to be up her butt 24/7


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. Ruby slept through once - and me and hubby went to investigate thinking she may have choked on something through the night! she was fine though. thats the first and only time. we tried her last night in the downstairs loo with the cage door open but the loo door closed, she whined all night. worse than before! 

think i will try removing her water after 8pm. what time does everyone give their last feed? Shes on 3 times a day at the moment, not sure if thats enough/too much. shes in Eukanuba.


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried putting the cage next to your bed? She might need that sense of being near someone. I've tried moving his crate to the other side of the room at night and he's not a fan of it at all so I keep it next to the bed. 

Also, I don't know if you're having trouble with him just whining in the crate because he doesn't want to be in there, but my parents trainer told them to put the crate next to the bed with a blanket over it turn out the lights and when the puppy starts whining to give it a little shake..that way they associate the whining with the shaking..and the blankets obviously so they don't know you're doing it  This has been pretty successful for us and it's weeded out the i don't want to be in here whining from the i have to go potty whining

We feed Kasey 3 times a day too, one at 7am..one around 12 or 1pm and then the third around 530pm I've only been feeding him 1/2 cup each time, but now that he's turned 3 months I'm weening him off the three meals to give him a cup in the morning and a cup in the evening. If he's hungry I usually give him a half cup in the afternoon..He's not one to gobble his food down in one sitting so if he says he's hungry i know he's genuinely hungry lol

How's everyone doing with potty training?? One day Kasey is fine no messes and the next it's like he forgot he's supposed to go outside! lol last night I took him out he did his business and then he came back in was playing around ..stopped..got up and peed on the floor not even 10 minutes after i had just brought him from outside lol. I heard they are a tough breed to potty train..any pointers ???


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Night time crate for Ziva (now at 14 weeks) is going fine... she is ready for her crate about 10pm... and usually gets us up once during the night. And she does potty when she goes out and right back to bed. Since I work from home she doesn't have to go into the crate too often during the day but has finally accepted the fact that it HAS TO HAPPEN from time to time and has thus stopped her whining and arroooo rooo rooing and flinging herself around  

She's had the potty training down pretty well the last several weeks. When we first brought her home at 8 weeks I swore she must have an unending supply of liquid in her little body as it seemed she could pee 
every other minute! The the last few weeks her bladder must have grown as the time between pees is definitely longer. She never did poop in the house (still keeping my fingers crossed on that one)... and she goes to the door, sits down and whines when she wants to go out... continuing to sit while we put on her collar and lead and then when we come back in sits in the foyer and waits to have her collar and lead removed. I think my being
home contributed to the easier house breaking. It's great to read all the posts especially those with new pups to see how we're all doing along with thanks to those of you with adult dogs to know where we're headed!


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Kasey - yep Ruby did that too - thought we had toilet time cracked and then oops! its usually wee, shes not too bad with poos. 

Im extremely reluctant to take her upstairs, mainly because when we renovated our house we laid (very very expensive) new carpets, all the way upstairs and in all the bedrooms. she seems to get that shes not allowed upstairs though. we have a stable door between down and upstairs and that seems to work. i dont work so shes hardly ever in the crate through the day. 1 or 2 hours max if i need to go out. 

I think I keep forgetting shes a baby and it will take time! My husband has agreed to do the night time toileting though - result! lol!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Kasey's mom (Jenn?),

I wondered if they were tough to potty train. Rosie has been more difficult than our previous dogs of other breeds. She has problems with pooping in the house even now at 4 months. She will go outside, pee, and wait to get back home before doing her poop. I think part of it is she is too distracted by sounds and sights to relax and do her poop outside. It's our fault in large part because we let her roam too freely in the house and don't catch her in time, but we're trying to work on catching her squatting and hurrying her back out the door, lots of praise (treats) for pooping outdoors. 

Sarah


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Sarahaf..No you're thinking Casey(the girl).. I have a boy Kasey 

He actually has not been that bad to potty train..Just a lot of keeping on top of it. I started using the word potty every time I brought him outside almost every 15 minutes..so now every time i say Potty if he has to go he immediately runs to the door. Does she let you know when she has to go yet? Do you have a word that you use? Kasey is pretty good about staying outside until he's done..he has had a couple accidents where he will pee 10 minutes after coming inside..but that's stopped happening since I last posted (knock on wood)

We also praise him for going potty outside too..he's gotten it that if he goes outside and not inside he gets a cookie when he comes back in..pretty smart booger lol


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Sarah/Kasey,

I have Casey the girl. So funny Casey & Kasey are litter mates. Anyways, Casey is doing pretty good with potty training. No pee accidents (other than a dribble) in a couple of weeks at least (knock on wood). We have had a few pooping incidents though (always in the crate). She didn't have one poop accident the first 2 1/2 weeks we had her then she had diarrhea twice in one week. We figured out that we were giving her peanut butter treats and apparently that was doing it. Since we stopped, she hasn't had any accidents except for yesterday. We came home and she was covered in poop. Ugh. We think it's because she had a few hookworms in her stool and she's on medicine for it. I think it gives pups diarrhea so it's our fault for crating her but we had a wedding to go to. So hopefully that won't happen again. 

Sleeping arrangements are a different story. She goes to sleep really early, like 8:00pm in the living room and we crate her around 10:00. She'll sleep until around 4:30 but all I want to do is sleep (I get up at 6:00) so I'll lay on the floor with her by the crate. So tonight I'm going to try and get that to stop. Hopefully we'll be able to get her to stay awake until 10:00 and then maybe she won't get up until 6:00. We'll see.
Jenn


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Jenn and Kasey's mom, thanks for clarifying about the names! Rosie has a bit of a disadvantage in that she entered a home where a previous geriatric dog had been incontinent all over (carpets, etc). So she may have been confused by the odors of that. She also had a diarrheal illness (giardia) that may have gotten her out of good habits with pooping. She did poop outdoors when we first got her, so I think a combination of those things is to blame. She is just starting to signal us when she needs to go out, at first she wouldn't give us any indication.

Sarah


----------

